# Can anyone modify a .gif image?



## Daemoniac (Nov 14, 2009)

If anyone knows how to mod a .gif image, let me know.

I don't have the know how to do it  and i'd rather like a thinnish filligree style gold border around my avatar...

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ralphy1976 (Nov 14, 2009)

is it from devil may cry by any chance?

Learn how to modify a GIF

or there is a tutorial on youtube "how to create a .gif" which could help you


----------



## Daemoniac (Nov 14, 2009)

^ It's Alucard from Hellsing  Best. Anime. EVER.  Thanks for the tutorial, I just don't have any of the Adobe suite


----------



## ralphy1976 (Nov 14, 2009)

yeah, i looked around the net and it looks like you need something else than paintshop to make a .gif

maybe one of our pals here can mod your avatar?


----------



## Daemoniac (Nov 14, 2009)

Thats the hope


----------



## MapleLeaf97 (Dec 26, 2009)

Demoniac said:


> Thats the hope



What do you want done to it?


----------

